# Best Friend doesn't have time for me...



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

This is so petty but I need to vent somewhere!

My bff and I can only see each other on weekends, and I asked her when she would be free to hang out back at the end of April. She just told me she's not free to hang until the last weekend in June. ****, that hurts! I don't want to complain because she actually is busy with life, and it can get annoying when friends bug you like that. So I came here to vent...it's totally not fair! We used to hang out together 24/7 and now we have to wait pretty much 2 months before seeing each other again. Poop  

Okay, I think I'm over it. Rant finished.


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

Unfortunatly as you get older this happens alot, its not that your friend doesnt care or what to spend tome with you it just the older you get the more life just seems to happen and your 3 months down the line in the blink of an eye. 

By the time youve finshed juggling all your responsibilities you realise you either havent got time to make plans with friends or you just havent got the energy, you just want to snuggle up with a duvet instead!

I see my friends once a month, and tbh if it wasnt for the fact that my friends put the effort in to make plans and get a baby sitter for the kids if it was down to me to make plans id probably see them every 6 months. It doesnt mean i dont love my friends my life just steam rolls past  xxx


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

The adult life I guess


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Someone told me once: if you meet someone you really want to stay in your life, always continue to reach out to them no matter what life throws at you or how much time has gone, really make the effort to keep them in your life. Life if fleeting and so are people, only you can control who you keep as friends, aquaintances, and even family at times.


----------



## KingSlayerKat (Apr 29, 2016)

'Tis the woes of being an adult.

I'm suffering from this right now with my boyfriend, just not as bad. He works 1pm-10pm and I work 8am-4pm. I get weekends off, he gets monday and wednesday off due to school. Plus we live about 30 min away from each other, so it's hard to take time to visit when we have a few hours that aren't clashing. So we only physically see each other maybe once or twice a week. It sucks 
It'll get better eventually as we get better jobs though.


I've also been keeping contact with my old HS friends, and we keep trying to find ways to hang out, but our schedules are always clashing and it's been months since I've seen anyone.

The good thing is that with modern technology, it's much easier to contact each other, so our relationships are still fairly strong


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've known my BFF for 10+ years now. In the beginning, I practically lived at her house. Our mothers, from the back, couldn't tell us apart. I moved away from our neighborhood in eighth grade, and we only got to see each other every couple of months. Instead of hanging out, we called every other week.

Now we live 700 miles apart, and I only see her in person every six months or so. We have completely different interests, which is what happens when you get older, but we meet up at this Vietnamese restaurant or Starbucks when I go south to visit all of my family, including her. (My biological family is a mess, so my friends are my family.)


----------



## rebelvig (May 5, 2016)

Same case here as with RatAtat! My best friend and I used to spend every minute of every day with each other from age 4-18, then we went our separate ways in college, and she's now engaged living in a different town with her fiance. I'm super happy for her, and yeah I'll admit I was pretty bitter and upset at first when it seemed like she had no time for me, but I've also recently gotten very busy and I understand it now  We still keep in touch often and see each other once every month or so. When we reconnect, it's like there was no time in between! 

It just takes some adjusting  You guys will be okay.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

And you know what really helped me? I have a friend who knows both of my friends. We're not super close - we went on a school trip to Costa Rica together. He's quite a bit older than me. And I was just talking to him about my relationship, and he's former military. He pointed out that he and I don't really talk, but when we do, it just picks up where we left off. Sometimes it helps to have an objective third party, whether that's a trained shrink or just some mutual friend you went vacationing with.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I met my BFF when I was in high school in Bakersfield, Ca. I moved to Salt Lake City, Ut, then to Las Vegas, Nv. It had been 3 years, we hadn't seen, written, or talked to each other and we had both graduated high school, when I met her on the street just a few doors from the apartment my family was living in. We were inseparable again, til we married, she moved away, time passed, she moved back, we were room mates with our kids after our individual divorces. We remarried, stayed in Las Vegas, went to work, retired, and now she is living with me and my husband in our house. No matter what else may happen, sometimes these things work out in the most unexpected ways.


----------

